# Grey's Anatomy (beware spoilers!)



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey folks,

Does anyone else but me still watch this show? Lol. Would anyone want to discuss it? After the eps I'm usually bursting at the seams to talk about it with friends, but I only have one who still pays any attention at all.

Kristan


----------



## employedslacker (Jan 3, 2011)

I still watch it. I DVR it because it comes on the same times as Bones, but I usually watch it right after Bones. I'm not as impressed with this season as I was last season, and I'm not sure how they can top the finale from last years shooting...But I still catch it each week.


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

I join this discussion with a warning. I am from U.K, and not sure how many episodes behind you I am, lol. Try not to tell me anything that happens, lol, but I love Grey's Anatomy! I am also a big fan of bones too, lol. Grey's Anatomy is my favourite program on t.v at the moment. Boardwalk empire was really good too!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay, fans! I love Bones too, but I watch reruns, hehe. I'll probably catch up 2 years after the show ends. 

I think this season overall has been good, but this second half is not nearly as strong as the first half. Dealing with the fallout of last season's shooting was just incredible.



Alex Sinclair said:


> I join this discussion with a warning. I am from U.K, and not sure how many episodes behind you I am, lol. Try not to tell me anything that happens, lol, but I love Grey's Anatomy!


Erm, would it be good enough to say "SPOILERS AHEAD, DO NOT READ" if I'm referring to something explicit? (And I'll use the spoiler BB code, but that doesn't help in emails since it all shows through anyway.) Also, what's the last thing you saw?

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

Hi Kristan, you are a star! Yes, please do the spoiler ahead, as I would love to join in with the conversation. So far from what I have seen it has gone really well. We just had the Torres musical episode if that helps to point out where I am. To be honest I thought after last season finale that this season would suck and the show would be pulled. How could they top that? I think they moved it in the right direction. After something like that they kind of had to take it slow for a season and then step it up next year. I still think the show has been better than most things on T.V, lol.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh good, you're not too far behind! I was afraid it might be like half a season, lol. But it's just 2 episodes back from the new one tonight. (In other words, there's only one between the one you just saw and the one I'm watching now.)

As for tonight's, so far I'm enjoying it. There's a depth/richness to the relationships and the interactions that I felt had been missing in some of the recent episodes. Like, the musical episode actually. I felt the songs took time away from scenes that could have had more nuance.

But yes, it's a relatively small quibble for a show that's been really strong. (Minus a few murky years in the middle, lol.)

Kristan


----------



## employedslacker (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah I thought you may be 1/2 to a full season behind. I have not seen tonights episode since I'm on the West Coast. But the music episode I have to admit I laughed out loud a few times because I didn't think it fit right in some places. And at first I thought it was Callie who was having some kind of hallucination with seeing herself sing and seeing other sing...which I thought would have made sense. But then when people would sing when she wasn't anywhere around I got confused and realized that was not where they were going, and then I found it odd to have the singing everywhere. I think that would have been an awesome episode had they taken the singing out.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I've only ever caught a couple episodes so when I try and tune in lately I don't know what's going on. LOL I had the same problem with House. I used to be a real fan but then I missed a season and never caught up with the storyline again.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I loved tonight's episode. Especially Bailey's speech! But she's always brilliant, isn't she?

The only thing I had a (minor) problem with was -- SPOILER AHEAD --


Spoiler



the offer Teddy got. I mean, how long has she known the guy? Two weeks' worth of flings? (One week before, one week this time.) Seems rather unlikely to me. But whatevs, it's a small nitpick.

I loved the juxtaposition of the two weddings!



END SPOILERS.

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

lol, thank you for putting the spoiler warning up! I was slowly inching the page down, reading the posts one line at a time... safe... that's safe... and its all good, lol. I thought we would have been further behind as well. What i loved about the musical one is that NOBODY could sing, lol. I mean you had the same four people sing and when the others joined in they just sang over the top of them. Dereck didn't sing once! Nor did the chief! They should have brought back the guy that shot everyone for a song, that would have been extra weird.

Do you think it went a little flat a few years ago? I really don't know. I sort of judge things on the "Do I want to watch the next episode?" basis. It is why I am confused with BONES. It is like a stand alone episode most weeks, which I really don't like, but yet I still watch every episode, lol. House is pretty good program, but I think that has gone in the wrong direction for the past two years.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Alex Sinclair said:


> They should have brought back the guy that shot everyone for a song, that would have been extra weird.
> 
> Do you think it went a little flat a few years ago? I really don't know. I sort of judge things on the "Do I want to watch the next episode?" basis. It is why I am confused with BONES. It is like a stand alone episode most weeks, which I really don't like, but yet I still watch every episode, lol.


LOL omg that would have been beyond bizarre. I'm not sure I could have handled it. I thought Sara Ramirez (Callie) and Chandra Wilson (Bailey) were tremendous. And Chyler Leigh (Lexie) surprised me with her voice!! Everyone else I could have gone without, in terms of the singing.

Do I think it went flat a few years ago? Not exactly. I think it went crazy! Years 1-2 and maybe 3 were fantastic. Then I felt it devolved into a lot of melodrama. You slept with my wife, who slept with my cousin, who slept with her husband, yadda yadda. To me, that's boring and ridiculous and unintelligent.

But I stuck through it b/c I was already invested in these characters. Fortunately, I thought things got back on track towards the end of 5 / beginning of 6, and 6 was like a return to years 1-2. So far 7 has been pretty good, although the singing ep and the one after were definitely not my faves.

As for Bones, yeah, they are mostly standalone (as are most procedural shows like that) which is why I don't feel the need/drive to watch the new episodes every week. I do love those characters too (Booth! Bones! Cam! Sweets!) but for the most part, their personal growth inches along slowly. And there's hardly an overall story arc. So you can miss a few episodes without missing much, or watch out of sequence, or even watch 2 years late like me. 

Kristan


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

For the record I didn't like the musical episode and went in the other room to do something else that night. It could have been so much more enjoyable too because that was the night Callie had her baby.

And what's up with Christina besides an overinflated ego?

I also like Bones but watch only infrequently because the station keeps moving its time slot around or else pre-empting it for sports. So I catch them when the other shows are in re-runs.

Joyce


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Heh, Christina has always had an overinflated ego, and that's what I love about her. Because she IS the smartest and the most talented -- BUT she needs to learn humility. That's what's holding her character back. (It used to be compassion, but I think they've worked on that fairly well already.)

I can see why it would annoy some, but personally I find it refreshing. A woman who is strong and talented and isn't afraid to be proud of it. Now she just needs to find the right level of pride...

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

I bow to the Grey's Anatomy master, lol. I totally see your point. Yes, everyone was sleeping with everyone else! I miss George, he was one of my favs, lol. Christina is a really good character. I like the fact she knows she is smart and constantly wants to be better than everyone else. Of course I know people like that and I want to strangle them, but on T.V it is cool, lol.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, I miss George too. Sometimes I actually miss Burke as well (the character, not the actor).



> Of course I know people like that and I want to strangle them, but on T.V it is cool, lol.


Lol isn't it funny how that works?

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

I thought Burke was a good character. I always believed they would bring him back at some point for the Christina story. What character do you dislike the most?


----------



## employedslacker (Jan 3, 2011)

I liked George too. I LOVED his last scene where he Izzy opens the elevator door during her dream and George is standing there in military uniform. He looks great!!

I don't care for Teddy's character. From the beginning I just did see her fitting in with the flow of the other characters.


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

I felt the same way with Teddy. Sometimes Teddy is a good character and sometimes she isn't. It was like the lady they had to replace Burke. She didn't seem to fit into the cast very well and didn't care too much when she left.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I like Teddy, although I sort of agree about her being out of sync with everyone else... Mostly she's in there for Christina's character, I think, and they haven't figured out how to integrate her otherwise. (They tried to make her friends with Arizona, but that felt pretty forced.)

I don't care for Owen, to be honest. I don't think he's a good fit with Christina, and like Teddy, he feels somewhat stuck in. Perhaps because they came together?

And see, the 3 of them (Teddy, Christina, Owen) I think work well together, but Christina is the only one that works well with everyone else TOO. At least imho.

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

I agree, but I like Owen, mostly because he has been in several english shows that I like, lol. I don't see the Christina/Owen relationship working out. Mark is my favourite character. When I grow up I want to be just like him, lol... oh wait, I am grown up...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Spoiler



I don't like that they stuck Adele with the same illness as Meredith's Mom.

It will be interesting to see how this baby adoption works out for Derek and Meredith; the one good thing (or is it?) that happened is that it made them get married, for real this time.

I agree that Teddy doesn't fit in. Does this guy she's dating know that she married? And when will he let Teddy know that he's in love with her!

The overs are a bunch of overgrown, hormone raging, teenagers...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Alex, if you don't want to be spoiled, don't read Jaasy's post yet!

Jaasy, do you mind putting a "SPOILER WARNING" (or something to that effect) in front of things that are quite specific? Alex is in the UK and thus 2 episodes behind us.

Thanks!
Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, but I agree that Adele's illness is a bit... overly coincidental. I know it affects tons of people (including my nana) but still. *sigh* I suppose they had to do something to make it all come full circle.

I'm excited but nervous about SPOILER ALERT


Spoiler



the baby. (She's so freaking cute!) And I'm nervous about the consequences of Meredith's meddling with the trial. But again, excited-nervous, if that makes any sense. I want to see how it all plays out!



END SPOILERS.

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

OMG I accidently read "The baby" something happens to the baby? oh no, I have to wait about two weeks to find out. They cannot kill off another baby. Everyone in the hospital loses them or gives them away.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Alex Sinclair said:


> OMG I accidently read "The baby" something happens to the baby? oh no, I have to wait about two weeks to find out. They cannot kill off another baby. Everyone in the hospital loses them or gives them away.


LOL so true. Except Bailey! Not that we see her adorable kid anymore...

Kristan


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I still love this show, and it's gotten better lately after a rough couple of seasons. I like the diversity of characters, but Lexie is my favorite, for reasons I can't explain. The only character I never liked and was glad to see go was Izzy. Sorry.
L.J.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, I totally love Lexie! She's a nice brand of neurotic + competent + adorable. I also really like how they've used  her to help resolve Meredith's family issues. And I LOVE Lexie with Mark. But I'm not sure whether they're going to get their happily ever after or not. :/

As for Izzy... Sigh. I loved her at first. Seasons 1-3 she was great. She had so much heart. But I think her busting up George and Callie's marriage was the beginning of the (rapid) decline. And her and Alex getting together seemed simultaneously fated and last-ditch-effort-to-salvage-her-character. Sigh...

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

I liked Izzy, but her character did kind of fizzle out. It was like they didn't seem to have a plan for her. Lexie is a great character and one of my favourites. I think she is going to be like the female Alex and just bounce around from one failed relationship to the next.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ugh, I hope Lexie has a better head on her shoulders than Karev. 

Btw, Alex, what day/time does Grey's come on for you over there?

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

I think she has a better head. I mean Alex is pretty, but...  lol. It is actually on in an hour and a half, lol. So wednesday at 10pm.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

So whatdja think of your ep last night? It's the one after the singing ep, right, so SPOILER ALERT


Spoiler



Callie and her baby were recovering


?

END SPOILER.

On this side of the pond we get a new episode tonight, and then I think there's only one more left before "summer break." :/

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

lol, it was the spoiler as you said. It was good. I kind of like how the weeks/months went by. I was actually going to ask you. In the U.S are there other programs like grey's anatomy that are as good as. We mentioned bones, house and such earlier in the post, but I was wondering if there were some shows you guys like that we don't get.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

HOLY SH*T.

Tonight's episode was like... a car wreck. Or rather, those split seconds right before a car wreck. When you know things are bad, and they're going to get worse. And next week's finale is going to be KABOOM.

I can't wait!

Alex, I don't know if you guys get Nikita, but I really like that show. And I'm hearing great things about The Voice, although I don't watch it myself. In fact, I've cut back on TV A LOT over the past couple years, so... yeah, I probably won't be much help. 

Other programs I hear great things about: Doctor Who (which I'm positive you get), MI5 (ditto), Justified, The Wire (I think it's over though), The Killing (a mini-series), and Mad Men.

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

No way that sounds like a really good episode... I have to wait 2 weeks!!! lol. DOH! 

I have seen Nikita advertised, but it is usually on at the same time as either house or bones. I have not heard of the voice, will have to look out for that. DOCTOR WHO... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, ahem, I mean... not a big fan of that, lol. The wire was amazing. It was just amazing. I think they created some of the best characters ever written in that show. Stringer Bell, Bodie, Omar... just fantastic characters.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Funny, Nikita is on at the same time as Grey's Anatomy here, lol. The only 2 shows I watch! Of course... But I just DVR Nikita and watch the next day. (Today! Yippee!)

Yes, I thought last night's US ep was quite good. The one you get to watch next week isn't bad, though. But you know how they always ramp things up at the end of a season. 

By the way, do y'all know about the Grey's writers' blog? I love reading their posts every week, to get insight into what they were thinking when they wrote, what's coming up, etc.: http://www.greyswriters.com -- but Alex, just like here, you'll have to avoid spoilers by not reading the latest two posts!

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I will favourite it, but wait till the end of the season before reading it, lol. Do you watch the spin off show? I forget what it is called.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Private Practice, and no, not really. I did at first but there wasn't enough meat there (at least not initially) to hold my attention. I do like some of the characters a lot (namely Violet, Charlotte, and Cooper) and I've heard they've done some great stories on the show. But once a show loses me, I'm pretty much gone for good. (Like Heroes and Chuck.)

Kristan


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

I think I watched about two episodes, but it didn't suck me in. I missed the next episode and after that I didn't really bother about trying to catch up. At the moment trying to get into Game of Thrones, but that is the same thing. A few episodes in and I wouldn't be too upset if I missed the next episode.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, I was in the season finale of Grey's (in a non-speaking sort of way) and I was completely cut out. I didn't think it was possible because I was between I was right next to McSteamy in the scene when the big announcement was made. They didn' t show McSteamy at all in that scene. Bummer!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gah, I missed the finale last night b/c I was traveling! Gonna watch it on ABC's site today. Like, right now, lol.

Christian-
That stinks! Did you show up in a background shot at all? (Also, do you mind putting "SPOILER" in front of "in the scene when the ... is announced"? That way people who watch late or are in the UK won't find out something ahead of time. Thanks!)

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched it! Loved it!

Alex, what did you think of the ep you saw Wed?

Kristan


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Christian-
> That stinks! Did you show up in a background shot at all?


Nope, I wasn't it it at all. Oh well. I was in the season finale of Bones a couple of times and that aired at the same time. So I'll take that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I was in the season finale of Bones a couple of times and that aired at the same time. So I'll take that.


You were? Where? You weren't the murderer were you?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Very cool! Many of us here love Bones too, hehe.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Alex, did you see the finale yet?!

What did everyone think?!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just watched it again paying more attention.  Good.  A number of things re relationships left hanging until fall.  Although there was a plane crash, it wasn't made the focal point of the episode.  

Grey's had some lean middle seasons, but it has picked up again in the last few.  I am enjoying it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree, I thought it was really interesting, and kind of a nice choice, to have a plane crash but then not show any chaos or surgeries. It was all about the characters instead of the hospital. Now, I like when they mix the two well, but it's good to see variety too.

COMPLETELY agree re: "lean middle seasons." Very impressed with the Grey's comeback.

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

WAH!!!! Season 8 will be Patrick Dempsey's last year on contract, and he may not come back!

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/patrick-dempsey-to-leave-greys-anatomy-after-next-season/64063

Would you guys watch without him? Or Sandra Oh? (I don't know who else's contract will be up, but Shonda mentions "several of the original cast members"...!)

Kristan


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

TWO HOUR season premiere on Sept 22!

There's a teaser and a short clip up on the main show site: http://abc.go.com/shows/greys-anatomy

(The teaser plays first, then the clip follows automatically.)


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Does anyone else but me still watch this show? Lol. Would anyone want to discuss it? After the eps I'm usually bursting at the seams to talk about it with friends, but I only have one who still pays any attention at all.
> 
> Kristan


I just starting watching it. Still on season 2. I love it! What season is it on now? I've heard for years this show was good but I'd never seen it. First saw Dr. McDreamy in "Outbreak" so I had to see him in this.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Elizabeth Black said:


> I just starting watching it. Still on season 2. I love it! What season is it on now? I've heard for years this show was good but I'd never seen it. First saw Dr. McDreamy in "Outbreak" so I had to see him in this.


Yay, welcome to the fandom! McDreamy is quite the hook. 

We're entering Season 8 this year. Just a warning: IMO, Seasons 3-5 are not that great. I mean, not relative to 1 and 2, but still better than a lot of other television shows! However, 6 and 7 get really good again, and I'm totally glad I rode it out.

(In fact, the Season 6 finale is one of the best episodes of any show I've ever seen. The Season 2 finale is pretty fantastic too. Both in fairly heartbreaking ways.)


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I JUST started watching season 1 a month or so ago and am almost done with it.  I'm also simultaneously watching the season that is currently on Lifetime I think and it was filmed in 2010 (I think).  I'm recording it on DVR, so I go back and forth.  BUT, I'm getting back on Netflix soon and they have all the seasons and I will catch up in order then.  I LOVE Grey's Anatomy, but often wondered how they could even have time to practice medicine with all the sex going on!!    But I love the show.  I'm especially drawn to it since my daughter got accepted into medical school this year.  I also love Bones and have also gotten started very late on it.  But what's so bad, they don't show their reruns in order on TV so I'm going from one season to the other in no order and it's confusing.  I will soon order it on Netflix too to watch it in order.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Rhonda! Congrats to your daughter, first of all. 

Second, yay, welcome to Grey's! 2010 is probably Season 6 or 7? I mean, 2010 was just last year.

I love Bones too, but I don't watch the new episodes each week, just occasional reruns on TNT. Because it's a crime procedural, I find that it's easy to skip around. Even though I do love the characters and their interactions, not as much happens between them in one episode as between the Grey's characters.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hi Rhonda! Congrats to your daughter, first of all.
> 
> Second, yay, welcome to Grey's! 2010 is probably Season 6 or 7? I mean, 2010 was just last year.
> 
> I love Bones too, but I don't watch the new episodes each week, just occasional reruns on TNT. Because it's a crime procedural, I find that it's easy to skip around. Even though I do love the characters and their interactions, not as much happens between them in one episode as between the Grey's characters.


Thank you Kristan! 

The thing about Bones is, that when they don't show it in order, I'm faced with someone new on there I've never seen before, or a change in level of relationships and so forth. Kinda distracting. 

There's not much on regular TV I like, so it's great having these two to watch.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

New episode this Thursday! 2 hour premiere. I can't wait!

_Edited to add: New sneak peek on the official Grey's Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150810271170103&oid=68471055646&comments_


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

GO TIME. Anyone else watching tonight??


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It is on the DVR. I am still recovering from a head trauma and am too tired to watch it tonight. I am headed to bed now and will watch it in the morning.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I worked. I will watch it on hulu tomorrow

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Eep, Angela, I hope you're feeling better...

I'd love to discuss when you guys have watched!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Kristen. I am getting better every day. Just taking a while to get past the dizziness. I finally watched today. Actually watched it twice because I have a new puppy and he kept wanting my attention. Made me cry a couple of times.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Doh, for some reason I didn't get my email notification with your comment.

Yup, made me cry a couple times too! Well, mostly when Cristina burst into tears. Sandra Oh, man, she's amazing.

I'm looking forward to tonight! 1.5 hours to go...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Should I let this thread die, or does anyone want to discuss Grey's with me now that the season has started again?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am still watching, just was busy with the hubby last week and not around.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I watch the show religiously, and have several seasons on DVD. I loved last night's show. It's good to see the couples getting along again.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I watch the show religiously, and have several seasons on DVD. I loved last night's show. It's good to see the couples getting along again.


I think they've portrayed the couples pretty realistically, for television. They're all working hard to overcome their conflicts, to stay in love through the hard times. I appreciate that.

*** Warning: SPOILERY stuff below ***



Spoiler



I'm also really enjoying seeing Dr. Webber (formerly The Chief) as a practicing doctor now. Even though he's "just one of the guys" now, he still isn't quite. He's more mature than them, and it's a nice contrast.

The tension between Bailey and Meredith is great too. I'm so, SO glad that there's someone who hasn't just magically forgiven Meredith for all the things she did wrong. I mean, she crossed a LOT of professional lines (still sort of is...) and even though she's the heroine of the show, I think she needs to be held accountable somewhere somehow. Bailey is doing that. I don't expect it to last forever, but I'm glad the writers included it.

Speaking of the writers, I feel like they've been hinting at something between April and Karev for a while now. Do you think it's real, or do you think it's purposeful misdirection?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I think they've portrayed the couples pretty realistically, for television. They're all working hard to overcome their conflicts, to stay in love through the hard times. I appreciate that.
> 
> *** Warning: SPOILERY stuff below ***
> 
> ...


I agree with all of your "spoilers stuff."  As for your question, I think it might be real.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, so I actually really liked this past week's episode. ("Put Me In Coach.") Anyone else?

*** Details/Spoilery thoughts below! ***



Spoiler



Teddy and her husband were beyond adorable, and I liked Torres's storyline both with the mangled hand guy and with Kepner. I thought the softball game was weaved in well without overpowering the rest of the (more important) story. The way Christina and Meredith goofed off reminded me of their earlier days, which was nice. Probably the only thing that made me feel... squicky was when Derek was pushing the new surgery on the seizure girl's mom. I get WHY he did it, but I think that's a really dangerous line to walk. Borderline coercion. How bad would it have been (especially in real life) if the surgery didn't go well?

As for next week, I'm really looking forward to seeing how Bailey and Meredith do in the lab. Not sure who I'm rooting for between Avery and Mark, though... I guess I see Mark and Lexie together, but I do like Avery quite a bit.

And I am DYING for Derek and Meredith to get Zola back! She is such a cutie, and it really adds a dimension to their relationship.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Thought this past Thursday's episode was the best of the season. Looks like they're ramping up! Anyone else watching and want to chat? Bueller, Bueller?

Otherwise I guess I'll let this thread die...


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Maybe it's me but I don't think this year has been as good as past seasons. The adoption business is getting to be a bit much and the 5th year residents getting thrown in to difficult surgeries almost as a challenge makes me thankful Seattle Grace is not my local hospital. I'm not giving up but I sure hope they turn things around.
Much to my surprise though I definitely think Private Practice has picked up tremendously this season.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree that this season so far has not been as good as 6 or 7. However, I think the past two episodes have shown significant improvement, and I'm hopeful that this is the beginning of an upward trend?

Actually I'm a fan of the adoption troubles they're having, b/c (a) it's more realistic, and (b) it's one of the few consequences that Meredith is suffering for her inappropriate behavior. That and Bailey being so upset with her. I feel like if these 2 things weren't happening, she would be getting off scot-free, and that's ridiculous.

But yeah, lol, I too am glad Seattle Grace is not my hospital.

Good to hear that PP is going strong! I have to admit, I gave up on it partway through the first or second season, but mostly I was cutting out a lot of TV. Nowadays I only watch Grey's, Revenge (just started a new thread for that) and Nikita, and then So You Think You Can Dance in the summer.

(Well, okay, those shows plus NFL football...)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Eep eep eep! I know this is late, but HOLY COW I didn't realize that last week's episode was going to be the fall finale and we wouldn't get any new episodes until January! 

I really liked the episode, in the sense that a lot of things happened that I didn't like (Henry, Zola) and it broke my heart. The end seemed a little cheesy/melodramatic, but it's got me intrigued, that's for sure.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hrm. Last week's episode was great -- heartbreaking, but great. This week's had a good core concept, but I think the Bailey/Ben storyline kind of derailed it. I wish they had given more time to the other two (twins and Teddy) and then not made the cuts so choppy.

Kim Raver deserves an Emmy though.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree, I could have used less of the Baily/Ben stuff. I just watched the last 2 episodes late last night. So happy that Zola is home! At first I thought Teddy was being a bit cruel and felt like Kepner... enough is enough, but knowing Teddy's personality she had to work through it all and loved that Christina understood that too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, Zola is so adorable, I love that she's finally where she belongs.  It's interesting how many of the characters have kids now.

Thoughts on the trailer for next week? They certainly edited it to suggest that Owen and Christina hit the skids (which I would not mind at all)... but I've been misled by their trailers before.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Angela said:


> I agree, I could have used less of the Baily/Ben stuff. I just watched the last 2 episodes late last night. So happy that Zola is home! At first I thought Teddy was being a bit cruel and felt like Kepner... enough is enough, but knowing Teddy's personality she had to work through it all and loved that Christina understood that too.


My thoughts exactly, I did enjoy the show. Last weeks though I felt was a tad overdone. From one crisis to another.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Yes, Zola is so adorable, I love that she's finally where she belongs.  It's interesting how many of the characters have kids now.
> 
> Thoughts on the trailer for next week? They certainly edited it to suggest that Owen and Christina hit the skids (which I would not mind at all)... but I've been misled by their trailers before.


I had the feeling that Christina was referring to the orderal with Teddy when she


Spoiler



shouted "It's over" to Owen


. To me, it seemed too obvious for that to refer to their relationship. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, you're probably right. Like I said, they purposely mislead us with their trailers. Which doesn't *bother* me, per se, but sometimes it gets me un-excited for eps that turn out to be great, or overly excited for eps that only turn out to be okay.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

So hm. There were a lot of things I did like about this episode -- particularly Christina/Teddy/Owen, Zola (!), and Lexi/Derek -- but the part with Adele seemed SO forced.

Also, the trailer for next week looks RIDICULOUS. Like, I-won't-enjoy-it ridiculous, not fun ridiculous. Sigh. I hope I'm wrong (but I wasn't about the musical episode, sooo...).


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> So hm. There were a lot of things I did like about this episode -- particularly Christina/Teddy/Owen, Zola (!), and Lexi/Derek -- but the part with Adele seemed SO forced.
> 
> Also, the trailer for next week looks RIDICULOUS. Like, I-won't-enjoy-it ridiculous, not fun ridiculous. Sigh. I hope I'm wrong (but I wasn't about the musical episode, sooo...).


As the episode started, I told my daughter that I was glad that the storyline about Adele and her Alzheimer's had been virtually nonexistent for awhile, and I'll be darned if it didn't make an over-the-top appearance in last night's episode. That was the only part of the show that I would like to have done without. Next week's show looks crazy, but it will be entertaining to step back in time. As shallow as this will sound, I'll be entertained as long as Patrick Dempsey and Eric Dane are in the episdoe. (Bailey's bf isn't bad, either.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

What bothers me (besides the unlikelihood of Richard being involved with TWO women with early onset Alzheimer's) is that the Adele storyline was only pushed in this episode to give Meredith something un-Ellis like to do. Um, hello. Trust the viewers to know that the main character of a show we've watched for 8 yrs is NOT like her mother. You don't have to beat us over the head with it, especially in such an unrealistic and melodramatic way.

(That said, I'm not knocking the performances of the actors who play the Chief or Adele. They did a good job with a ridiculous script.)



Cindy416 said:


> Next week's show looks crazy, but it will be entertaining to step back in time. As shallow as this will sound, I'll be entertained as long as Patrick Dempsey and Eric Dane are in the episdoe. (Bailey's bf isn't bad, either.)


That's true. I have more respect for the well-written episodes, but I can still enjoy the crazy ones.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

So what'd you guys think of the alternate reality / dream episode last night?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> So what'd you guys think of the alternate reality / dream episode last night?


I thought it was fun/interesting, and loved the way the current relationships were shown as they might have started. I really liked the end,


Spoiler



where Meredith and Derek were in the bar, saying basically the same things that they said when they met in the pilot episode.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The episode was definitely better than I expected. I really liked the Chief's role! And yes, the idea that some things, no matter how the rest plays out, are inevitable -- that appeals to my beliefs in both destiny and free will. 

But I did not care for alterno-Bailey, nor did I buy


Spoiler



Owen/Torres


. The Lexi subplot was probably my fave besides Meredith's main story. And do you think


Spoiler



April/Karev


 was a purposeful foreshadow?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> The episode was definitely better than I expected. I really liked the Chief's role! And yes, the idea that some things, no matter how the rest plays out, are inevitable -- that appeals to my beliefs in both destiny and free will.
> 
> But I did not care for alterno-Bailey, nor did I buy
> 
> ...


I'm with you on the "Mandy" Bailey line. Didn't care for it at all. As for the other two that you mentioned, I was ok with the first, and yes, I think it was a pruposeful foreshadow. I thought it was odd the way that the lines about Izzie and George were thrown in, as both showed a lot of disregard for the interns. Sure, Izzie's situation with Denny (insert drool)  was extremely inappropriate, but it's been long enough ago that other things that happened to/with Izzie surpassed that story line.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Agreed about Izzie/George. Honestly, I kept hoping they or Burke would make a cameo. Ah well...

Dude, you wanna talk about disrespect? I thought it was really WEIRD/mildly inappropriate how Charles said, "Shoot me now." The shooter storyline was so powerful, and so masterfully handled throughout Season 7. Then to have it referenced so callously... *shakes head*

Edited to add: I know it's supposed to be dark humor/ironic, but it missed the mark with me.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Agreed about Izzie/George. Honestly, I kept hoping they or Burke would make a cameo. Ah well...
> 
> Dude, you wanna talk about disrespect? I thought it was really WEIRD/mildly inappropriate how Charles said, "Shoot me now." The shooter storyline was so powerful, and so masterfully handled throughout Season 7. Then to have it referenced so callously... *shakes head*
> 
> Edited to add: I know it's supposed to be dark humor/ironic, but it missed the mark with me.


The "shoot me now" comment didn't bother me so much, probably because the shooting hadn't occurred. Had he made the comment in the "here and now," it would have been extremely inappropriate and disrespectful. I thought the comment was put into the script because of the irony of the situation, showing how such off-the-cuff comments take on a new meaning in today's society. Just my opinon, though.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hm. So that episode was (A) less dramatic than I expected, and (B) better than I expected.

I really liked the Teddy/Owen/Christina thing this week. As usual, Kim Raver and Sandra Oh knocked it out of the park. And I'm particularly glad that in their scene in the break room together, the writers kept the dialogue understated.

Zola is beyond adorable, AS ALWAYS.

Actually, I was about to list other things I liked, and then I realized I'd pretty much be listing all the storylines this week. Bailey/whatever his name is, he's hot. Lexi/Sloan/Avery. Karev & the kids.

I did appreciate how this week all the medical cases didn't magically parallel all the real life problems that the doctors had going on. They RELATED, but they weren't perfect parables that told the doctors how to fix their own problems. (Well, except maybe Lexi's case.)

At first I thought the episode was kind of a downer for Valentine's Day, but in the end I think it struck a nice balance.

Not sure how I feel about the "EPIC TWO-HOUR CROSSOVER EVENT" coming up next week... I guess more Grey's is always a good thing, though.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I think last night's ep was my favorite non-major episode in a long time! (Yeah, despite the TWO HOUR CROSSOVER EVENT, it really was very normal. And the Private Practice part had pretty much nothing to do with Grey's and vice versa.)

The writers did a great job of letting the dialogue be REAL, instead of long eloquent monologues with lots of meaningful repetition. And the performances were great. (Sandra Oh, as always, and Kevin McKidd this time too.) I also liked the nuances and ambiguity, particularly with Karev and Sloan.

Not gonna lie, the first scene with the Chief and Callie in the scrub room actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Even though Adele's Alzheimer's is moving way faster than reality, I really feel for the Chief. (And the actor is doing a great job.)

Was anyone else rather concerned about Meredith's voiceover saying "you know you're right" while Cristina freaks out and Owen showers??


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I liked the side story about Zola'a hair and Bailey. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't know how I missed your message before, whoops!

You know, I liked the side story of Zola's hair, but I didn't think it looked crazy enough to warrant stares from strangers. 

New episode tonight!! Then another break until April.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone watch Thurs night's episode? I was very wary the first half -- seemed like everything was going in a predictable, caricatured direction -- but I thought the second half pulled together nicely.

In particular, I'm loving the bromance between Sloan and Avery, and all the quippy scenes with the "kids" (residents) in April's office.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

New episode tonight!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Bueller?

I thought the ep was pretty good. They're really taking their time with this Christina/Owen stuff -- which I think is good, b/c it's more real.

I liked Karev's storyline too. But I sure hope they have something good in store for him. I know he can be a real jerk, but he's got a good heart.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG, anyone watch tonight's episode?

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hadn't played here and I work tonight.  Can't wait tip go home

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OMG, anyone watch tonight's episode?
> 
> Betsy


HOLY CRAP YES. I knew it was coming and still. STILL!

I'm going to be a MESS next week.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OMG, anyone watch tonight's episode?
> 
> Betsy


Yes - wow - crazy. Next week ought to be interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't know....I had to replay the ending with the DVR....  and then I was afraid it was the season finale...

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I was afraid it was the season finale too, Betsy! [sp]Can't wait to find out who survives![/sp] Wow, Shonda got her "writing thumb" back and it's hummin'!!!

Okay, is Christina and Owen [sp]getting back together or was that "just for old times sake"! She said that she was going to The MAYO Clinic, right?[/sp]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think she's conflicted...

(and I added spoiler block, Jaasy, just in case some folks recorded last night and don't think about what "potential spoilers" in the subject means.  

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I agree that she's conflicted. She told Owen her decision, but I would guess that everyone's decisions might change after next week, depending on&#8230; Well, a lot of things.

I did really like all the stuff between Cristina and Owen tonight. I've never been a huge fan of Owen's character, but the depiction of their struggles after his transgression has been handled really believably, complexly, etc.

The stuff with Arizona's character last episode and this episode has been good too. I especially loved when Callie said, "That's how this thing works."

I was surprised by the twist with Bailey's guy&#8230;


Spoiler



The second one. Is he joining Private Practice? Bailey wasn't on the plane, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I did really like all the stuff between Cristina and Owen tonight. I've never been a huge fan of Owen's character, but the depiction of their struggles after his transgression has been handled really believably, complexly, etc.


I thought the final scene between the two of them was incredibly well acted. The facial expressions broke my heart. d*mn the writing and acting on this show are GOOD!

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Agreed. Sandra Oh in particular gives masterful performances every time. Everyone's good, but I think she is exceptional.

I loved Owen's line, “I'm happy. I know it doesn't fix anything but… I'm just happy.”

And earlier in the episode: “What are you doing?” “I don't know.”

Part of me wants to search the web for spoilers, like find out which cast members renewed contracts and which didn't, so I can guess who lives and who dies in the crash. But I think I'm gonna try and wait and see what happens next week. Keyword being "try."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, that was... very Shonda/Grey's.

I admit, immediately after the episode I was disappointed and frustrated. That was not a complete story, and as a viewer I felt a bit cheated. But I probably should have expected it from this show, since that's the norm for season finales.

Once I gave it more time to settle into my system, I was very pleased with certain aspects. I will miss both departing actors immensely, but I thought their "goodbye" scenes were done well and with great respect for their characters.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Well, that was... very Shonda/Grey's.
> 
> I admit, immediately after the episode I was disappointed and frustrated. That was not a complete story, and as a viewer I felt a bit cheated. But I probably should have expected it from this show, since that's the norm for season finales.
> 
> Once I gave it more time to settle into my system, I was very pleased with certain aspects. I will miss both departing actors immensely, but I thought their "goodbye" scenes were done well and with great respect for their characters.


You said that you will miss both departing characters, but the only one I'm aware of for sure is


Spoiler



Chyler Leigh


. Who else is definitely leaving?


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> You said that you will miss both departing characters, but the only one I'm aware of for sure is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ditto - I only thought one was for sure...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Spoiler



Kim Raver


 is definitely gone too. Shonda confirmed, and


Spoiler



Kim


 confirmed and tweeted goodbye to fans.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that makes sense. I thought that maybe someone else died.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't know if you guys have heard, but there is another actor/actress confirmed to leave. Since it's a spoiler and I don't want it to come through via e-mail, I will update this post for those who want to know.

* * * * *



Spoiler



Bye bye, Eric Dane! Link. This makes me pretty sad, as I love his character, but with Lexie gone, I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Don't know if you guys have heard, but there is another actor/actress confirmed to leave. Since it's a spoiler and I don't want it to come through via e-mail, I will update this post for those who want to know.
> 
> * * * * *
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard this,


Spoiler



and it makes me sad, too, but you're right about it making sense.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Season 9 premiere is this Thurs night! Anyone else planning to watch?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

You bet. I have seen every episode since the start of the show, and, although I hate to see some of my favorite actors leave the show, I'm looking forward to an interesting season.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ditto!

I'm kind of frustrated that there hasn't been a true preview -- just a 30 second clip featuring scenes from last season's cliffhanger ending. But I guess it's only 3 days away, so my suffering will end soon.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoooooa. Just watched. Overall I liked it (and cried plenty, mostly at the scenes between Avery and Sloan, funny enough). Can't wait for next week's, though, to see what actually happened in full! I wonder if Shonda was always intending to premiere this way, or if they changed plans after the final actor/actress decided to leave.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ugh. Tonight's ep was ... not good. Sandra Oh, Eric Dane, and Jessica Capshaw rocked it -- evoking tears from me, I admit -- but overall I was not pleased. I hope these final seasons aren't terrible, because the characters deserve to go out on top.

(Given how good Scandal has been, I can't help wondering if Shonda has abandoned the GA writers room.)


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Is this the last season for Grey's?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> Is this the last season for Grey's?


What I read (on Entertainment Weekly's website or something like that) is that the main actors (Ellen Pompeo, Sandra Oh, and Patrick Dempsey, as well as James Pickens and Chandra Wilson, I think) all signed on for 2 more years. That puts them at 10 seasons -- this being the beginning of the 9th -- and I personally cannot picture GA going on beyond that.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, I'm watching the 10/18 episode, and I LOL-ed at the line:

"If it makes you feel better, he slept with my mother too."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Okeedoke, all caught up!

Overall thoughts on the last 2 eps: I'm not a fan of either of the Avery romances right now, nor the way they're portraying Bailey, but I'm really enjoying everything else.

Arizona's progress in the most recent episode was particularly well-done, I thought.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I wish this thread existed when I first started watching Grey's, I was so obsessed with the show back then.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Lee44 said:


> I wish this thread existed when I first started watching Grey's, I was so obsessed with the show back then.


Haha, I know what you mean. I'm not *obsessed* with it anymore, but I'm still a fan.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

My thoughts on last night's ep: http://kristanhoffman.com/2012/11/10/tv-talk-across-miles-and-timezones/

Basically I liked it, even though it felt kinda amateur at times. Like, none of the usual Grey's tics, but all of the Grey's heart, presented in a bit of a fresh way.

Also, did Meredith and Derek move into their dream house at some point without it being shown/announced? Because that came as a big surprise to me...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Omg omg omg. SOOOOOO much great dialogue in last night's ep. And the scenes between Derek and Torres were so good! And the scenes between Jackson and the Chief were hilarious. 

I think this ep, and/or last week's ep, were my faves of the season.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

3 great episodes in a row!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hm, an intern-centric episode. I kind of liked it, to my surprise. (Although there were some obvious Grey's trademarks (like the "princess"'s background story)...) Still, another good one.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Great episode full of character development! My fave aspect. 

Btw, a friend of mine thinks they're trying to make us like these interns, in case they want to do a spinoff. Anyone else think that might be the case? And if so, would you watch that show?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

My reaction to last night: Eh.

There were a few good moments, but mostly I thought the writing was off.

_Updated to add: I actually ended up blogging about it... http://kristanhoffman.com/2013/01/12/tv-talk-my-abc-shows/_


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sneak peek from tonight's episode: http://www.tvguide.com/News/Greys-Anatomy-Derek-Meredith-Video-1059453.aspx


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I really enjoyed last week's episode...which I just watched last night.  It had some laugh-out-loud moments for me.  I had to look up vajazzling...

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

My DVR cut off while Derek was talking to Owen. I had to go read a synopsis @ televisionwithoutpity.com to find out why Owen was so glum. 

*makes a note to add a few minutes to the DVR for tonight*


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

readingril said:


> My DVR cut off while Derek was talking to Owen. I had to go read a synopsis @ televisionwithoutpity.com to find out why Owen was so glum.
> 
> *makes a note to add a few minutes to the DVR for tonight*


Oh yikes! Yeah, since about Season... 4? I always set Grey's for a minute early and 3 min late. In its heyday, it could go REALLY over. But now I watch (and record) Scandal afterward too, so I don't need to worry about missing anything. 

Anyway, glad you know what happened! I wonder how they'll solve this problem...


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I figure they'll


Spoiler



give up the money


 for the 'greater good'. I mean they're doctors, ya know?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, but doctors or not, they did go through a pretty traumatic experience to "get" that money...

I think last night's episode still leaves things up in the air, but I'm glad Seattle Grace Mercy West still has some options. Also, I was surprised when Bailey called Shepherd out the way she did, but it felt real. Like, that IS what people would be thinking in that situation, so props to her for saying it. Money might be an unpleasant reality, but it's still reality.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

The show went from one of the best shows,jumped the shark about three seasons and is dead in the water.  I hope it ends after this season.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Good episode! Not perfect, but good. I really liked how the auditor's character was deepened, as well as Leah (the intern). In fact, Leah's storyline was kind of amusing to me because of how much it paralleled the original interns (Meredith, Christina, Izzie, George and Karev) and their idealism in the early seasons.

The "doctors in the ceiling" angle was really, really interesting to me because that's a real thing that's happening in the hospital world. I hope they'll continue to show it in the coming episodes -- not as a major focus, but just as a little thread of reality.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I KNEW what Callie suggested is where this was going all along.

Oh, but dang, the teaser for next week doesn't make things look good...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I predicted weeks ago (on tvclubhouse.com) that they would end up buying the hospital (or taking it in return for the money owed them since the hospital might be bankrupt since the insurance wasn't going to pay, but that wasn't teased yet when I predicted).. so I was with Callie in her thought process.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought last night's was a really good episode!!

- The Owen-Cristina stuff is heartbreaking.
- I LOL-ed for real when Callie screamed in the van.
- Bailey (Chandra Wilson) was great like always.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

So, uh, that was unexpected. No teaser for this coming Thurs means no new ep, I guess? So another week to wait until we figure out whether the Averys can make this work or not...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I got the impression some time back that Dr. Avery wasn't too fond of his family's money and fame.  So that look on his face face when his Mom said" Mama done bought you a hospital" or something to that affect.  In fact, he is everybody's boss now!  So I'm guess that the Chief will be running the hospital and Owen will be Chief of Surgery.  

I am so confused of how this is working/going.  I can see Shonda hand in both Grey's and Scandal...  I was thinking it's about time for Grey's to wrap things up and it's taking on some life...

Kristan, it bothers me every time I see Derek and Meredith in their new house that they didn't show the move!

Callie comes from money, didn't she make up with her Dad!  Between Callie's family and Mark, lil Sofia should be set.
Derek comes from money too. So Bailey's comment seemed a lil off...
Meredith's not poor; I was under the impression that her mom left her some money. She did say that Lexie's money from the crash would go to her father.

Soooooo, I'm wondering how much money they each put into co-buying the hospital?  The Avery Foundation picked up the majority, looks like.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah I did think it was weird that like one episode they're in Meredith's mom's house, the next they're just in the new place, no explanation, no mention. I too felt like I missed something. (That said, I didn't necessarily need to SEE the move; I just wanted someone to acknowledge that it had happened!)

Grey's is confirmed through next year, I believe. I can't imagine it going on longer than that... but you're right, they don't exactly seem to be ramping down... *shrug*


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Aaaaaand Grey's starts with a bang.

Meredith gutted me with that one line: "For the plane crash that killed Lexie?"


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I got a little misty-eyed with the ending of last night's episode.  Anyone else with me on that?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Definitely with you! I thought it was one of the better episodes of the season.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Jaasy said:


> I was thinking it's about time for Grey's to wrap things up and it's taking on some life...


Same here. I thought the show had pretty much run its course, but with Avery now 'in charge' of the hospital, the writers have introduced an interesting dynamic. Still, it always amuses me that these doctors--many of whom are surgical fellows and would be very busy with training and research--have time to do all these other things. You definitely have to suspend belief with some of this stuff in order to enjoy the drama!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Carrie Rubin said:


> I thought the show had pretty much run its course, but with Avery now 'in charge' of the hospital, the writers have introduced an interesting dynamic.


Agreed!



Carrie Rubin said:


> Still, it always amuses me that these doctors--many of whom are surgical fellows and would be very busy with training and research--have time to do all these other things. You definitely have to suspend belief with some of this stuff in order to enjoy the drama!


Oh for sure, haha. I find that my many med school/doctor friends fall into 1 of 2 camps: 
1) Can't watch Grey's because it's too absurd.
2) Watch Grey's to laugh at the absurdity.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Nothing crazy special about last night's ep, but it felt like a "Grey's of old" episode. The classic mix of fun, emotion, and medical stuff.

Sidebar: I'm not quite sure why they were all ticked off about the new tech when Pegasus brought it in, but now they love it...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Owen seems to be happy again.  Will he and Christina get married again, or did the divorce go through?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I finally watched Thurday's episode last night, and I agree with you, Kristan. It felt like one of the "Grey's of old" episodes. Loved Meredith's obsession with the baby's development, as well as the interactions between the various cast members.


Spoiler



As a teacher for 34 years, my heart broke for the teacher and her kids. Pretty touching. Loved the scenes between Callie and Arizona, Owen and Christina, Meredith and Derek, and Alex and the little boy.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the divorce went through.

And yes, the teacher storyline got me teary for sure!

April's carnival analogy (and just her general obsession with the carnival in general) is kind of annoying, but I guess my viewpoint is so different from hers, so I can appreciate that they're showing an authentic struggle that a person like that might have. Also, I totally laughed when Meredith was like, "Okay, now I'm not sure I'm asking for real..."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting how they've used Grey's to spotlight a few lesser known medical issues... (Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome, which my friend's daughter actually has, and now Kawasaki Syndrome.)

I like the developments with April in this episode -- where she's emotionally impacted by the case, but not in an annoying/caricatured way.

Lots of good little relationship things in this episode (Callie/Arizona, Meredith/motherhood, Owen/Cristina, Karev/maturity, Ross/Brooks/Shepherd, etc.). I was afraid at first that the oil tanker thingie would turn into some major melodramatic crisis (like the bomb in season 2).

Seems like they're saving that for next week with the "outbreak" though...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sneak peek of the next episode!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10102034553949383&set=vb.68471055646&type=2&theater


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The thing with Owen and the redhead kid is dragging on, but holy cow, this end scene with Miranda and the one person who was finally able to break through to her? Heartbreaking.

And ROFL at Meredith and Derek (esp. Derek, haha!) dressed up for Zola.
And props to the intern for standing up for herself to Avery in their relationship.
AND HOLY CRAP I JUST GASPED FOR REAL AT THE LAST SCENE WITH KAREV. I was NOT expecting that...


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm thinking that Owen will adopt the boy, assuming the boy's father doesn't make it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Carrie Rubin said:


> I'm thinking that Owen will adopt the boy, assuming the boy's father doesn't make it.


Yeah I feel like that's been obvious from the start and they're just making it take forever. But I guess if they did it right away it wouldn't have felt logical/natural... *shrug*


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, so THAT'S why they dragged out the thing with Owen and the kid!

But it's not over yet, and I have a feeling this storm next week is going to be a doozy...

Also, I would totally have thought Alex was the one who beat Jason up, if it weren't for reading some theories just before the episode aired. Not sure where this story line is going, but I do find it interesting, at the very least, that they've subverted our expectations.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't like sappy scenes, but even _I_ thought the flash-mob proposal scene was pretty cool. Sappy or not, it was hard not to smile during that one. But bummer about Owen and the boy.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Agreed, re: the flash mob proposal. It was super cute, and she was so happy. 

As for the boy, I'm not sure Owen's not still going to get him. Maybe the dad dies in the storm next week? *shrug*


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> As for the boy, I'm not sure Owen's not still going to get him. Maybe the dad dies in the storm next week? *shrug*


I was wondering the same thing, and then I felt bad for hoping Owen could still get the boy, since that would mean the dad would have to die.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

My daughter freaked at about 45 minutes in...and she started to cry and then she yelled at the television.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great finale...  whole lotta stuff goin' on....

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

JETaylor said:


> My daughter freaked at about 45 minutes in...and she started to cry and then she yelled at the television.


Not unlike April's reaction? Haha.

Just watched the finale on my lunch break, and MAN, that was tough. I'm reeeeally hoping that last scene turns out to have a happy ending next season. I love that character.

Truth be told, the episode was kind of ridiculous, but I'm so invested in these characters that I just cry and cry and don't even care. I suppose that's been true of all 9 seasons though, hahaha!


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Truth be told, the episode was kind of ridiculous,


So true! How much danger can Meredith get in? And yet I loved every minute of it!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Not unlike April's reaction? Haha.


It was spot on like April's reaction. LOL and Vicki had the same reason you had - she's watched all nine seasons and is very emotionally invested in the characters as well. 

I stopped watching on any regular basis but when she's home, it's on.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

Carrie Rubin said:


> I'm thinking that Owen will adopt the boy, assuming the boy's father doesn't make it.


That's what I thought too. He'd make a great dad.


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

Arizona's a doctor. A surgeon. I really don't get why SHE doesn't get that no leg = alive Arizona. Keeping leg = dead Arizona. 
Poor Callie.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I think Arizona "gets" it -- but for reasons that I don't understand, she seems to have wanted to die instead of live leg-less.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Arizona had a vision of herself as perfect...and now she isn't.  And she can't get over that her vision of herself is no longer right.

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone going to watch Season 10 with me?

There's a trailer out for the 2-hour season premiere on Sep 26:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/05/greys-anatomy-season-10-trailer_n_3875301.html

(2 hrs!)


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll be there. But my cable box has been giving us all sorts of grief, so things better be sorted out by then! Arrgghh...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

The episodes are available to stream on ABC's website after they air, so maybe you could do that, if needed.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> The episodes are available to stream on ABC's website after they air, so maybe you could do that, if needed.


I've been taking advantage of that this summer. Thank goodness. I get grumpy if I miss one of my shows.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Diana & Lacey said:


> ... how could I possibly turn the channel with Derek getting out of bed all hot and sweaty!!


LOL yeah that would be tough to turn away from.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I used to love  the show but it  jumped the shark,watched it since the begining but did not watch last season.  Just not interested.  Would rather read my kindle.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Premiere on Thurs!

Quick blurb about Ellen Pompeo saying the Emmy's lacked diversity last night: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2013/09/23/ellen-pompeo-blasts-emmys-for-lack-of-diversity/2856761/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I've only just started watching the episode, but already in seeing Derek and Meredith dressing up for the gala, I'm reminded of that 3rd season ep where they put on the prom for the Chief's dying niece. It's kind of a nice echo, but one that also shows us how much these two have progressed.

_Edited to add: Ah, and then they directly referenced it. Not sure how I feel about that. Some things are more impactful when left unsaid._


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> _Edited to add: Ah, and then they directly referenced it. Not sure how I feel about that. Some things are more impactful when left unsaid._


Well, you certainly called it, anyway!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I really liked last night's episode! Felt like an episode from the golden days of Grey's: the medical cases were relevant but not tied in too cutesy/closely; the relationships were pushed and developed; the emotional beats were clear but subtle; there was a good streak of humor. Win win win.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I liked how Derek stepped back to have more time with the kids and ease their struggles. With two surgeon parents of young kids, something had to give. It would have been unrealistic if the writers had just let life go on as usual.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Agreed. And it was such a sweet scene between Meredith and Derek.

The relationship I'm most worried about right now is Meredith and Cristina, though. I don't think Meredith was fair to Cristina at all, but I hope they make up.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I don't think Meredith was fair to Cristina at all, but I hope they make up.


But it was a good wake-up call for Christina. She's not the most empathetic character, so it was good to have her hear that she'd hurt Meredith's feelings. But yes, those two together are great, so I hope the animosity doesn't last!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Meredith and Derek are sticking around for 2 more years: http://www.today.com/entertainment/patrick-dempsey-ellen-pompeo-returning-greys-anatomy-2-more-seasons-2D11988266


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

So Seattle Grace has finally


Spoiler



banned interns and residents from sleeping with attendings


. Welcome to every other hospital's policy.  But something tells me things won't go smoothly...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol right? It's about time. And yet, no fun! ;P

Despite disliking the time jump -- because I think it's a cop-out for the writers -- I liked last night's ep overall. I'm happy with where everything seems to be going, character-wise.

I just hope they don't kill Cristina, and instead let her go off harmlessly, kind of like Teddy.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, I suspect outlawing the romantic trysts will only make them that much more tempting. 

Agreed--they better not kill of Christina. She needs to continue her brilliance even if it's away from Seattle Grace. (Hey, a spin-off. That would be cool.)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Apparently Burke is coming back. Briefly.

http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/isaiah-washington-returning-to-greys-anatomy-1201127252/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Aw, 2 more cast members might be leaving... I've grown surprisingly fond of this new class of interns.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/03/25/tessa-ferrer-gaius-charles-greys-anatomy-exit/

Also, I happened to catch the 2 shooter episodes on rerurns this week, and OMG the tears. Those are definitely contenders for my all-time fave eps of Grey's. (Which was especially notable for how bad the couple of seasons before that had been...)


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I watched from the first episode, but stopped really caring after


Spoiler



Denny died, then Izzie went crazy and George died.



I finally officially wandered away after


Spoiler



Bailey's wedding


 and that season's finale, though.

Heck, I wouldn't even know what's going on now. Lol

Just popped in to say Hi!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, what did y'all think of tonight's episode.  Can't say it was one of my favorites, but it must have been fun for the actors to play out all those scenarios...

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Did. Not. Like.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry, that doesn't foster much discussion, does it? 

Basically I feel like it was a pointless episode. Maybe they thought of it as a tribute to Sandra Oh, giving her more time in the spotlight before she exits, but I felt it was a waste. Okay, she and Owen can't work out. We've seen that already. But none of this was real anyway, and it all got negated at the end. So then how do we know that what we've "learned" is even real? And if it's not, then why did we spend 40 min watching it? Frankly I thought Burke was going to show up at the end and be the thing that altered her two paths... which might have actually made me feel like this episode at least accomplished something (his re-introduction). But obviously I was wrong.

I'm all the more disappointed because the previous few episodes have been really satisfying to me, and this is just like, What? Why?

But Ellen Pompeo looked great in the Avery Harper banquet outfits. And I liked Gaius Charles with the facial hair, surprisingly.

Where was Jo (Alex Karev's intern-love) in all these hypothetical futures?

ETA: Oh, and Bailey on TV seemed preposterous to me. Even with the mess they've made of her character in the past season or so.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Farewell, Cristina. You were the best thing about this show.

We'll see how the next two years go...

(Especially with that big twist at the end of this episode!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved Cristina/Sandra Oh. I got to admit, I was worried a couple of episodes ago in the "Farewell Tour" that they were going to have her


Spoiler



ride off into the sunset with Burke


 and I was inwardly screaming. I'm glad, too, that it looks like they're rehabilitating Bailey's character, who used to be my second favorite character. I did love that they had dancing between Cristina and Meredith at the end.

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I had that same fear/suspicion! And yes, omg, SO glad that's not how it went down.

I hope Sandra Oh returns as a guest star at some point! (Or, you know, multiple points... lol.)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just found this thread. My hairdresser is the only person I know watching this show to discuss it with. Loved the dancing part at the end. It felt like closure & was fun to watch. Saying the goodbys & saying hello to her new life in another country, where she had someone there with her that she knew, seemed a great ending for Christina. Bailey is another favorite. Loved seeing how medical technology could be changing in the future.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome! Yeah, it's hard to find people to chat about Grey's anymore. I feel like many people watch in secret lol...

I love Bailey too, although I think they screwed with her character a little bit... But I guess after 10 yrs, it's hard not to. Anyway, I was feeling good for her prospects for next season, until they dropped the surprise for Karev from Cristina. Now I'm worried about the tension that's going to create. :/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Saying the goodbys & saying hello to her new life in another country, where she had someone there with her that she knew, seemed a great ending for Christina.


Wasn't that great? She's always wanted to be in charge of her destiny, now she is. I'm not normally so invested in a character, but I'm happy for her. A very good resolution.

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting! Apparently Ellen Pompeo would prefer to do something off-screen when Grey's comes to an end...

http://tvline.com/2014/09/10/ellen-pompeo-greys-anatomy-season-11-considers-quitting-acting/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Season 11 premiere in 2 nights, yay!

Btw, interestingly, thanks to the controversial NYT piece on Shonda Rhimes, I learned/realized that Shonda is not actually the creator of that new "How to Get Away With Murder" series. She's just the producer. Hm.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I was really glad that


Spoiler



Derek decided not to go to Washington. Derek and Meredith have been through so much over the years that I'd like to see them stay together without lots of drama.


 t


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I was glad too! But it seemed too easily resolved, given how big of a deal it was built up to last year...

Not sure how I feel about the drama they're setting up for THIS year. Didn't we already do this storyline with Lexie?

Then again, I do love almost anything involving the Chief. 

The Meredith/Karev relationship is nice too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

This season is falling into the "Aggressively Average" camp for me... but I did like the 2 main medical storylines this past week (with the vet who got carjacked, reminding Jo of her impoverished background, and patient with heartburn who makes Bailey question her own health).


----------

